# Aiming observation



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Am just learning at the moment and a bit inconsistent,sometimes i am bang on the money for a good few shots or even the whole practice session,i was a bit hit and miss before so i tried to analyse my shooting,i am left eye dominant so hold the slingshot in my right hand and the pouch in my left,i shoot gangsta,i have found that if i stand slightly to the right of the target and my left and right hand are in line with the target i am much more consistent,i can only assume that if i am firing at an angle,(though theoretically i am in line) i must be twisting my pouch hand slightly or moving my pouch hand to the left a bit,i hope that makes sense


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi.... there are lots of ways to successfully aim a slingshot. Some shoot with forks up and some angled or sideways (gangsta). Some gangsta shooters will lean their head or body over so their eye is more on top of the projectile. Some shoot with a straight arm while others have a bend. Lots of gangsta shooters will twist their pouch. I twist 90* so my palm is facing to the ground. Keep experimenting and find what works for you. Line up the bands so they point at the target and let it fly.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

The 90*twist is vital. Try switching hands. I'm left eye dominant and right handed and I hold my frames in my left hand .

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Turning the pouch is not vital. A lot of people do turn the pouch but I feel that it is just another obstacle to overcome on the road to accuracy. Proper pouch release is very important. Use light bands with ammo that matches the bands power until you become accurate. Make sure you using good form consistently. Below is a video by Bill Hays showing a very effective aiming technique. There are many more on YouTube.


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

I was probably meaning that I was twisting the pouch inadvertently because I was aiming at an angle which was making me inconsistent


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Watch the films and develop a smooth consistent shooting style with a perfect release for every shot. You need to develop muscle memory to shoot well and you need to be consistent in your shooting style to develop the muscle memory. Each aspect of your shooting technique should be refined to improve your form and increase your accuracy. If you work at developing your form and release it will soon become natural and you accuracy will improve.


----------

